

31C3 Ticket Shop Has Opened - PaulSec
http://events.ccc.de/2014/11/23/31c3-ticket-shop-has-opened/

======
unwind
Firefox won't take me to the actual ticket purchasing page, claiming a
certificate problem:

 _tickets.events.ccc.de uses an invalid security certificate. The certificate
is not trusted because the issuer certificate is unknown. (Error code:
sec_error_unknown_issuer)_

That's unfortunate. Doing s/https/http/ doesn't work either. Of course I guess
all expected customers know how to add an exception to their browsers, but I
couldn't be bothered when just browing out of curiosity. :)

~~~
dewey
That's supposed to be like that. If you don't like to see the warning message
you'll have to import the [http://www.cacert.org/](http://www.cacert.org/)
root certificate.

------
hobo_mark
I am conflicted whether to go, on one hand I have nothing better to do in that
period, it's cheap, and it's the only time of the year I get to meet 'my
people', on the other hand, last time I went (29C3) most of the talks were
about privacy and ethics bla bla, rather than the hard technical stuff I went
there for in the first place.

If even Ange Albertini has had all of his three proposed talks rejected, the
rest this year better be damn good!

I hope they won't make again those ridicolous creepercards from two years ago,
some people seem to never have grown out of highschool.

~~~
1ris
I have ever actually attended a congress, but I watch the live streams
passionately since the 25c3. 29c3 was IMO the worst congress, 30c3 was a way
better.

~~~
needusername
The location made 29c3 so much better than be previous ones because for once
it wasn't totally overcrowded.

~~~
1ris
I can't comment on that because I was not physically there, I only "attended"
in a figurative meaning of the word.

------
Dosenpfand
Prices are:

Supporter 140: 140.00 EUR

Supporter: 120.00 EUR

Standard: 100.00 EUR

Business Platinum: 750.00 EUR

Business Gold: 600.00 EUR

Business Silver: 450.00 EUR

Members of the CCC e.V.: 80.00 EUR

Up-and-coming: 25.00 EUR

